# Diagrama esquematico de amplificador Radson 1000



## extrapalapaquetetl

Si alguien tiene el esquematico de este amplificador de fabricacion mexicana de entre los años 70s 80s se lo agradecere mucho, en realidad solo hace falta cambiarle todos los filtros que ya estan secos, pero antes de meterle mano quiero tener una referencia.


----------



## Tacatomon

"Si no está roto, no lo arregles"

Se ve muy bien cuidado. Solo revisa que las "patitas" de las resistencias cerámicas estén en buen estado, Revisa puntos de soldadura débiles y recalentamientos.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se lo ve bonito , me llama la atención las resistencias cerámicas "colgando" . . . estilo home-made


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl

Ya retoque las resistencias, los capacitores de la fuente estan perforados, no le voy a tocar nada, aunque quiero saber el valor de unos capacitores con codigo de colores y los potes que ya estan gastados. Y tambien subo unas fotos de los transistores


----------



## el-rey-julien

Pero como estoy buenito . les paso el dato, desde aqui lo pueden descargar al esquema ese :

▷ busco diagramas de amplificador radson - ➩ Service Manual - Diagrama - Schematics - AYUDA EN REPARACIONES - SERVICE MANUAL - SCHEMATICS - INFORMACION TÉCNICA - Audio Profesional - DTForuM


----------



## jpmartinez

hola buen día quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con un diagrama para un amplificador 850 ETS  B de la marca radson


----------



## DOSMETROS

No leiste arriba de tu post una dirección para bajar dos de ellos ?

Y aqui otro , no han de ser tan distintos . . .  Diagrama de amplificador Radson 400 Musb/Sd-n


----------

